# A few scenery pics from Grandfather Mountain, NC hike



## flyfisher007 (Jul 23, 2013)

The weather turned out great once we hiked 3 hours in and to the east. Great views. My favorite place to spend a day


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow-- awesome pics


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 23, 2013)

Last pic my favorite.


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome pics and region.   I love the Blue Ridge Parkway!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 24, 2013)

Mighty pretty views.  Thanks for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool shots - nice job!


----------



## quinn (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kno3mike (Jul 26, 2013)

Great Photos....Thanks for posting.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2013)

That is some pretty country.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

